# purigen/charcoal to deal with diatoms



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Purigen only adsorbs dissolved compounds, but I suppose it's possible that it picks up the dissolved matter that generates the development of diatoms -whatever that may be.


----------



## Hardstuff (Oct 13, 2012)

Your diatoms may be right around the corner. How long has your tank been set up? It can take several weeks to develop in my tanks. Every substrate will contain different amounts of silicates. And it can even come in with your tap water. 
I recently created a new bloom since I was experimenting with diy root tabs that has a lot of clay in it. It probably has silicates in the clay plus I added more Flourite substrate. So I gave my tank a fresh supply of silicates. 
Currently the diatoms are burning out since my last water change. I will never use silicate clay again for root tabs. Big mistake. 
I do not believe the purigen or carbon have anything to do with not having diatoms yet. They could take a month or longer before appearing.
On the other note: You can still have NH4, and NO2 issues with newly established planted tanks. The plants help but until the tank balances out and the plants develop a decent growing bio mass you can still kill your fish until the cycle finishes. The one exception may be if you only put 1 or 2 small fish in a big tank with an already established BIG filter box. And even then you might pick up a spike!


----------

